# 40 RABBITS ARE RESCUED â¢ THEY NEED YOUR HELP!



## Jessyka (Mar 9, 2010)

"Bunny Rescue saved 40 rabbits from a maggot filled hutch in Dickson, TN where a
woman, posing as a rescuer, had allowed them to breed for a year without separating them.

Litters of babies had arms, legs & ears chewed off since the adult males were never removed. Dickson County Humane refused to help since the woman fostered cats for them. It was a horrible case of hypocrisy. Our focus, however is on the animals.

Weâre using 100 lbs of pellets , 50+ dollars of greens per week. We need help with supplies & vetting. (Donations can be called in.)"

Vet Info: 
Little House Animal Hospital
1109 Battlewood Street, Franklin, TN 37069
(615)791-9148

Columbia Farm Supply: 
(931)388-1200
Purina Rabbit Chow can be donated/purchased by phone.


*Warning: Slightly graphic pictures!*

http://web.me.com/lauriekay/Site_8/Dickson_Bunnies.html


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Jess, do you have any info on the rescue itself? Does it have a website itself?


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.bunnyrescue.net/


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 10, 2010)

They're an awesome rescue. They seem to be constantly finding crazy people who hoard animals though. :shock:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 10, 2010)

As I was looking through the pics I couldn't help but think alot of them reminded me of Peg's bunch and how they were pampered and I got a big smile, then i remembered they WEREN'T Peg's buns, and it made me sad to think they lived like that.

Ima make a donation..I have a legless bunny..the wee ones made me cry..


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

That just makes me sick to my stomach. It is so sad that these creatures had to go thru this. SO SO SO glad someone stepped in. My thoughts and prayers are with u all!!!!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my god... that is just horrific! Things like this make you want to loose your faith in humanity, then you remember the people like the rescuers who restore it! Bless them!!!!!


----------



## bearbop (Mar 10, 2010)

OMg i feel bad for all of the rabbits, mostly the ones with no ears and no feet.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my. I can't give much but I will see about perhaps calling in rabbit food. How would we go about that? Is there a specific code or person's name or rescue org name we should be using?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2010)

oh m y how sad :*( what is the prognosis for the babies with no feet? one had what look like three feet missing?


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 10, 2010)

How awful. How do we purchase food and stuff? What name do we give the store?


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 10, 2010)

I just emailed the rescue to ask about donating food and what not. I'll let you guys know ASAP.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 10, 2010)

Bookmarking, in case there's a way to help with donations. Will watch for updates. The bunns with no ears, no feet. (shaking head)


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 10, 2010)

"Hi Jess,

Thanks SO much for helping us out! We really do need it now that our bunny room is so jam packed with these new rabbits. 

When you call, all you have to say is to put it aside for Bunny Rescue - and we will pick it up the same day or the next morning,
depending on what time it's called in. Thank you for helping to feed the rescues! We are going through over 100 lbs. of
the Purina Rabbit Chow each week and two bales of orchard grass hay per week.

You are a lifesaver!

Laurie Montgomery
Bunny Rescue
(615)260-3808
www.bunnyrescue.net"


----------



## hln917 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Jess for taking the initiative to inform us. I just spoke to Laurie from Bunny Rescue who will be coming on to this forum to give more info. Right now they are looking for donations to the vet to help with the bunnies.I'm assuming it's the vet in Franklin. I'll give them a call.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2010)

Through the rescue's website there's a paypal donation link on the home page.


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG this is horrible. I will donate what I can. 

I have a graphic question about the pictures so please only read on if you looked at the pics, again, I am asking a gross graphic question. What in the world happened to that one rabbit? The one that was obviously no alive. Not trying to be to graphic but did another rabbit eat it? I have never seen anything like that. Seriously, made me cry. That poor baby. I know rabbits can fight but I wouldn't think they would do something like that, how horrible. 

I have to say getting to the pictures where the bunny's had clean water and food. Made me cry even harder. I am so happy for the ones that made it out.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're talking about, as they all looked alive to me. The reason some get their ears and feet chewed off is due to overgrooming by an over energetic adult bunny, or because the adult male rabbits see the new babies as a threat, either to his ability to produce more babies in the future (potential competition for mates) or to his own babies' ability to survive. The problem is, an adult male bunny can't usually tell which babies are his, so he will hurt any of them, whether they actually are his or not.  When rabbits are in a small space with limited resources, they will fight to keep themselves alive. If you think about it, it's the same kind of thing that can happen with people who are stuck in a horrible situation (plane wreck, etc) like that. Self-preservation is a strong drive, and whoever put these bunnies in that situation did a horrible thing.

I can't give much but I did a bit.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 11, 2010)

I couldn't bring myself to look at the pictures..i'm terrible with things like that..stays in my memory for a long time...so i didn't look...but yeah i can still imagine though...i just couldn't bare to see those little innocent faces.

Anyway i just wanted to say that thank god they have been rescued and are in a safe place now.

Poor little buggers


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info about donating feed. I can't afford much right now but I'm sure there's room in my budget for a 50lb bag of Purina! I'll call as soon as the store opens for the day.

Those poor bunnies. They are SO lucky to have Bunny Rescue there to help them; what a wonderful organization to tackle such a daunting endeavor. As sad as stories like this make me, it is just so heartwarming to know that there are good people out there willing to give their all to helping needy animals.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, as they all looked alive to me.


She is talking about on the site http://www.bunnyrescue.net/ the first link that you come to takes you to pictures and the 4 th and 6 th pic show a rabbit that is deceased and looks to have possibly been eaten. (Warning if you go to the site there are very graphic pics of the conditions that these rabbits where living in :*( )


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 11, 2010)

The first link Luvmyzoocrew detailed in her ^ note above describes a *Cross Plains* Rescue (from a part-time breeder who could no longer feed his 17 rabbits; info from bunnyrescue.net). 

The 40 rabbits rescued are called the *Dickson_bunnies*. Hope that helps, Cheryl, or the bolded-type will clarify for RO newcomers visiting this thread to learn of the two different cases the rescue encountered. Thanks for noting the [paypal link] tonyshuman. Thank you for providing hotlinks & warnings so each situation can be viewed.

This rescue is doing rewarding things for all the little earless and disfigured lives, and adults, they have taken into their care. maggot-filled hutch just makes we weep... (for any buddy) and the chewing of body parts.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 11, 2010)

This might b a dumb question but in the Bunny Rescue site it says that the rescue purchased all the buns for 200.00 and left. How will this prevent that "disabled" breeder from not doing this again???


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 11, 2010)

EW thanks for the clarification. You're right, that's horrible.


----------



## luna21 (Mar 11, 2010)

Those poor things, OMG:nono what the hell is wrong with that woman !!??? the pictures are so sad and very telling, hope something can be done to charge her with animal cruelty!!


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you're talking about, as they all looked alive to me.
> ...



Thank you Fran for clarifying for me. That was the site I was talking about. I don't think I have ever seen something so horrible. May be because I understand how much love a rabbit can give and how much love you can give a rabbit. To see one like that is just so heart breaking.


----------

